# Wax your bike?



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

I tried searching to no avail.

I like keeping my stuff clean.. cars, boat, bikes, etc. I was wondering, Is it ok to wax my carbon fiber frame after I wash it? I would assume it's just a normal clear coat put on over the paint and it wont hurt it at all. I figured I'd find out first before I wreck it.

Thanks


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

It won't hurt anything, but you'd be better off using something with some UV protectant, like 303 or a synthetic sealant like Blackfire Wet Diamond or Menzerna Power Lock.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

In a pinch, I've used furniture polish - similar to lemon Pledge. It works great and smells nice. Sure makes the next clean up easy...


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

If you would like the most carefree product, use Optimum Opti-Coat. It is safe for use on all metal and cf surfaces. Do not apply anywhere that requires greasing.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

No one has mentioned straight up carnauba car wax. Any reason for that?

Also, using furniture polish on my carbon fiber frame doesn't sound like a good idea. I don't know, I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

I use furniture polish on occasion and haven't noticed a problem. And as was said above, it smells lemony fresh!

off-topic, am I the only one who thinks it is cool that the OP's avatar is of Jean-Claude Van Damme (right? Bloodsport?), and this thread was responded to by someone with the username, "Jean-Claude"?


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry, I neglected to answer the original question. Yes, I use car wax on my bikes. Usually the wipe on/wipe off variety. 

I've used funiture polish on carbon, aluminium and titanium all without issue. Spray the stuff on a paper towel and wipe on the frame. Seems to provide a little protection before the next full cleaning.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I guess I just found a new use for furniture polish.

Thanks again.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I use lemon pledge on all of my bikes and my fiance's bikes. My LBS recommended it years ago and it's all I ever use.


----------



## evansuk2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fluidprawn said:


> I tried searching to no avail.
> 
> I like keeping my stuff clean.. cars, boat, bikes, etc. I was wondering, Is it ok to wax my carbon fiber frame after I wash it? I would assume it's just a normal clear coat put on over the paint and it wont hurt it at all. I figured I'd find out first before I wreck it.
> 
> Thanks


Im liking this idea!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Lemon Pledge and Pedros Bike Lust


----------



## troda (Jun 9, 2011)

Use Meguires carnuba on all my bikes. Also was after every ride. Makes life easier


----------



## evansuk2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

troda said:


> Use Meguires carnuba on all my bikes. Also was after every ride. Makes life easier


Never thought of doing this!


----------



## joe43 (Apr 27, 2010)

I use Autoglym Super Resin Polish cos it's shiny, surprisingly non-sticky, keeps clean longer between washes and smells nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

most carbon bikes have a urethane clear sprayed on as a final coat. Same stuff as cars. No worries about using any car paint product unless there are exposed stickers not under the clear.

Wax? Seems like a pain. There's a ton of wipe on/off acrylic stuff that just as good.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone ever try Liquid Glass? Maybe protect against minor dings and chips?


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Meguires makes a carnuba was specifically for motorcycles which would be natural for bikes.
I wax my carbon frame several times to get a solid wax coating then touch up after every ride with Meguires Motorcycle Detailer Mist and Wipe. I never leave the bike to bake in the open sun, not the greatest for carbon fiber and paint.
I also have some Pledge Lemon that I have also used for motorcycle tanks after gasing up and on the bike too.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I use this Pedro's product and it seems to work well.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

wrap it in plastic like they used to do with furniture in the 70's. That should keep it looking good for years to come.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been using Perdro's Bike Lust Polish for about six months. Since I got truned on to it from the folks who built my bike. So far I like the way it's been working at keeping my bike nice and shinny.

Peace 

PEDRO'S USA - Total Bicycle Care | Bike Lust


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

old'n'slow said:


> In a pinch, I've used furniture polish - similar to lemon Pledge. It works great and smells nice. Sure makes the next clean up easy...


Lol. I just had this vision of you wiping down your bike with lemon pledge, going for a ride, and being chased by a swarm of bees...

I use a little Turtlewax now and again. Over the years, the plastic shroud over the brake cable that runs along my top tube has rubbed against the tube, wearing on the paint a bit. A good polish with Turtlewax buffs out the minor scratches.

But that's what any wax/polish is: a mild abrasive. Check with your bike's manufacturer. 

As a side note, my favorite products along this line are Turtlewax to occasionally buff out minor scratches, Semichrome for all the alloy. If I'm feeling ambitious, I'll even take a little Brasso (or Simichrome) to the nipples. They shine right up...

But hurt like hell for days.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Gus90 said:


> wrap it in plastic like they used to do with furniture in the 70's. That should keep it looking good for years to come.


and don't forget to place it in the living room on a white carpet and never enter the room nor ride the bike. But I am only kidding.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Fluidprawn said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> No one has mentioned straight up carnauba car wax. Any reason for that?
> 
> Also, using furniture polish on my carbon fiber frame doesn't sound like a good idea. I don't know, I'd rather be safe than sorry.


Car wax is too hard, time consuming, and unnecessary for bike frames. I use nothing but Lemon Pledge on my bikes, and yes...I have a CF bike. Regardless if your bike is steel, CF or whatever it's covered with paint. It's only paint! You're not going to hurt it.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I use car wax - the bottled kind, about the consistency of sunscreen.


----------



## dick29662 (Sep 1, 2011)

I use a simple spray on silicone from the auto store on chrome, etc and any good acrylic based wipe on for painted areas. Don't have the foggiest for carbon fiber but I vote for a trip to the local boat dealer as they have vast experience with protecting vinyls and various clearcoats.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lemon Pledge works wonders and it is safe on carbon fiber frames. So is carnuba wax. I clean my bike every week and use Lemon Pledge as the finishing coat. I wax the frame once every couple of months. My bike looks the same now as it did the day that I bought it.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have used car wax, not for shine but to protect the finish. I sweat profusely and actually had to have my last bike repainted because the perspiration had attacked the paint and rusted the cable guides on the top bar. Now I religiously wipe my bike down after each hot weather ride, but I also wax the top bar so that moisture beads up and runs off. Of course that was a steel bike (Paramount). Carbon fiber bikes may not need the same protection.


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

Another vote for Pledge and a micro-fiber rag. But there are many other versions and scents other than lemon. 

If I really want to get the most out of a shine, before a century or someplace where I want to look good, I break out the Honda Polish (Motorcycle Product). Yeah Baby! Watch that thing shine!


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Wax on. Wax off.

Seems like a lot of extra effort to me. Just wash it and buff it with a towel. Maybe y'all just looking for an excuse to avoid the wife?


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

Windex...titanium bike...


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Car wax is too hard, time consuming


Car wax is not hard or time consuming.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

MattSoutherden said:


> Maybe y'all just looking for an excuse to avoid the wife?


Hope, it was her idea.

Hey, wait a minute - maybe she's looking for an excuse to avoid me....!


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

If you like to sit on your top tube at a red light, don't wax it. It is annoyingly slippery.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I know a lot of people who use car wax on their carbon fiber frames and forks - one guy waxed his carbon fiber seatpost... It seems to be awfully anal-retentive or borderline OCD. The clearcoat that is on almost carbon frames is pretty thin and when every cyclist who has a carbon bicycle lays it down on the pavement, it's better to be extra-careful to not have a scratch on his/her frame. 

Some carbon frames are matte (flat) - I don't know if they have clearcoat or something else.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

jean-claude said:


> car wax is not hard or time consuming.


thank you!


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

The biggest plus to waxing or sealing a surface is that it is much easier to keep clean and wash. Protection on a road bike is going to minimal.


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

dhtucker4 said:


> I know a lot of people who use car wax on their carbon fiber frames and forks - one guy waxed his carbon fiber seatpost... It seems to be awfully anal-retentive or borderline OCD. The clearcoat that is on almost carbon frames is pretty thin and when every cyclist who has a carbon bicycle lays it down on the pavement, it's better to be extra-careful to not have a scratch on his/her frame.
> 
> Some carbon frames are matte (flat) - I don't know if they have clearcoat or something else.


My frame is matte - and not at all smooth. I've been wondering what if anything I should 'wax' it with.. I did wax the old bike, but it had a good layer of clear over the paint - and was aluminum to boot. But the new varbon bike still has me wondering...


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

I use Meguire's quick detailer wax on my bike, but I also have a few other 2 step waxes that I use when I'm bored, haha... It definitely brings a nice shine to the bike!

But remember:

Waxed cars run faster times! So waxed bikes must surely be faster as well, hahaha...


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I use S100 detait + wax. It is a spray on and wipe off wax that I also use on motorcycles. It will clean and wax without water. I still clean my bike before I use it. You an also use it on rubbe rand leather.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Jean-Claude said:


> Car wax is not hard or time consuming.


It is compared to Pledge. Although I keep my bikes very clean I'm more interested in riding them than cleaning, so when I clean/detail, although I'm very thorough, I like it to go as fast as possible.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

your right,I guess it takes about 20 seconds more to apply carnuba and wipe it off.
Actuually for me there is no difference in time unless I remove the wheels to wax the areas that get spray off of the tires.
Lets see pick us wax, apply wax, wipe of, or pick up pledge aim at frame, spray on then wipe off.
Maybe longer if you apply to much carnuba

What does applying wax have to do with riding fast?
Is the bike faster because it has pledge rather than carnuba?
or are you saying that you just fast. 
Dude!


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

IMO this stuff is the best stuff going short of commercial detail-er wax/sealers. Mequiars NXT tech wax 2.0. This is more of a sealant and provides UV protection which might be a good thing for carbon . It runs around $20.00 at Wally World and is far better easier than most waxes to apply and remove/polish.


----------



## skylineguv (Aug 24, 2011)

I just use whatever wax/sealant that's been replaced for the car. I'm forever trying new products on the cars and therefore have a bunch of waxes/sealants handy for use on the bikes. Ultimately, as long as there's some measure of UV protection on there, it doesn't contain abrasives, and the bike is kept clean, it doesn't really matter what product you use


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

FNGRIDER said:


> your right,I guess it takes about 20 seconds more to apply carnuba and wipe it off.
> Actually for me there is no difference in time unless I remove the wheels to wax the areas that get spray off of the tires.
> Lets see pick us wax, apply wax, wipe of, or pick up pledge aim at frame, spray on then wipe off.
> Maybe longer if you apply to much carnuba
> ...


Hey newbsauce, in fact I do remove the wheels & clean them as well, and all the parts of the frame. I try not to miss one millimeter anywhere on the frame. I use pledge because it's easy, it cleans fairly well and it's fast and puts a nice shine on the paint. I told you I was thorough & my bikes are kept very clean.

What I meant by the statement "_ Although I keep my bikes very clean I'm more interested in riding them than cleaning, so when I clean/detail, although I'm very thorough, I like it to go as fast as possible."_. was the cleaning process. Of course if you knew how to read carefully you'd already know that. I said nothing about riding fast or that Pledge makes my bike faster. Bikes aren't fast-any of them. Without a rider they can't move an inch. Am I fast? Gee, I don't know. I do all right for somebody who's nearing 70 years old. I was faster in the 60s and early 70s when I was a cat 2. Now...not so much. If it's not hilly I can stay with the fast group for a few miles, but eventually they eject me off the back like I was a discarded power bar wrapper.

IME after 49 years of adult riding, caring for, waxing, using Pledge, carnuba wax, & other products, and generally working on, cleaning and detailing bicycles, it doesn't make much, if any difference what you put on your bike. If you like carnuba,well then by all means, knock yourself out. 

What puzzles me is why you seem so angry that I expressed my opinion. Am I not allowed to do that? Should I apologize for that? I think not! If my opinion differs from yours is that unacceptable to you? Too bad! All I said was that using carnuba wax took longer and was more difficult that using Pledge. Well, Excuuuse me!

Dude! Maybe you should take a pill or something.


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

I use Lemon Plegde spray cleaner on all my bikes as well. Easy to use and if you spray it on the rag first, and not directly onto bike, it lasts a long time. I would guess about 40 - 50 complete cleanings. All for about $3.50/bottle. Way easier than a bucket and soap.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Never thought about waxing it, until after reading this thread. I have some 303, which I could probably use.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Hey newbsauce....Dude! Maybe you should take a pill or something.


PoWned!

I use Bike Shine from MotoRex, from their new bicycle line of cleaning products. Good stuff! But not cheap. Looks good though... although probably not any better than when I used Lemon Pledge. :lol:

Anxiously waiting for the first thread on using the random orbital polisher to get the best wax finish on their frame...


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

You mean nobody claybars their bikes? I guess I'm a elitist


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone use scotchbrite pads on the brake pads and braking surface when cleaning their bike? Aluminum wheels only. I see aluminum fragments in the pads and general grime that loads up the braking surface, seems to make the braking more smooth...but maybe that is my wishful thinking for putting the work into it?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

cinelliguy said:


> Anyone use scotchbrite pads on the brake pads and braking surface when cleaning their bike? Aluminum wheels only. I see aluminum fragments in the pads and general grime that loads up the braking surface, seems to make the braking more smooth...but maybe that is my wishful thinking for putting the work into it?


On pads I use fine grit sandpaper and pick out shards of metal with a dental tool if necessary.


----------



## tallrider721 (Dec 22, 2010)

After doing an initial inspection and photographing anything out of the ordinary, the first thing I do when a new frame comes into my shop is to apply two coats of Meguiar's Gold Class Carnauba Plus car wax. As have already been listed here, there are many wonderful products with which you can protect your frame with. I use Meguiar's products because they are of a consistantly high quality. Also, I work primarily with hand made bikes from Italy, with either Italian or American paint. Geniune car wax, particularly carnauba, seems to work well on those finishes. 

For suplimental care I use Meguiar's Cleaner Wax. I also wax most component surfaces that are either coated or painted (which these days is nearly everything except chain, cogs and chainrings). It makes the bike much easier to clean, prevents staining & oxidation and within about 15 minutes I can make a bike look nearly brand new just by wiping it down. I've used this system for years. My 17 year old Mondonico is frequently mistaken for a new bike. The current build was done 14 years ago. 

Use product that you know work for you, or upon the advice of someone who has used it over time. If you feel it helps you, keep a log of the different things you try and then later you can refer to it to see what worked and what didn't.

Good luck and keep the rubber side down.

Mark


----------



## tallrider721 (Dec 22, 2010)

I place a sheet of 120grit sand paper on a flat surface. I then remove the pad and place it face down on the sand paper. I then move it back and forth, applying even downward pressure. This maintains a smooth, flat brake surface and also allows you to inspect the pad clearly after sanding. 

I also am a fan of dental picks. For sanding the pads on the bike try making a simply sanding block by stapling a piece of sand paper around a small block of wood. You want a controlled operation. You don't want to accidently swipe your frame or other components with the sand paper. That's why, when the pads are bad enough, I remove them for maintenance and inspection. I also use a X3 magnifier for the inspection process. Of course my eyes ain't what they used to be.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone has an idea or better experience what's the best way to clean, protect and make the carbon looks good and shiny? What will be suitable product if any for this matter...!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I swear the same question is asked every 2-3 months for the last 10 years.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Carbon Lord 
You so right I haven't looked back, sorry, just read ton of info about it!,
Thanks


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

dudigrinfeld said:


> Carbon Lord
> You so right I haven't looked back, sorry, just read ton of info about it!,
> Thanks


No worries, and my comment was supposed to be directed at the forum, not to you.

You would think after 10 years I would know how to use the forum 

Cheers.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

By the way CarbonLord wat the polish / wax you are using...?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.515591,-0.149791


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

dudigrinfeld said:


> By the way CarbonLord wat the polish / wax you are using...?


I use Aerospace 303 Protectant as it works on both matte finish carbon (and preserves the matte appearance) and gloss finish carbon and lasts 3 times as long as any automotive wax.

http://www.303products.com

An 8ox bottle will last well over a year.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I just waxed my winter commuter, helps keep it clean and its easier to clean when its been waxed. In the summer I just use furniture polish.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Tripleblack said:


> I use Meguire's quick detailer wax on my bike, but I also have a few other 2 step waxes that I use when I'm bored, haha... It definitely brings a nice shine to the bike!
> 
> But remember:
> 
> Waxed cars run faster times! So waxed bikes must surely be faster as well, hahaha...


That's what I use....a detailing wax. Spray it on a rag and wipe it down.. Done in just a minute and looks great. I did notice a .003 second decrease in my average time and headwinds don't slow me nearly as much.


----------

